# LBS That Carries FELT?



## BoingLoings (Jan 19, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a LBS that carries many FELT road bikes? Any reviews and experience with the shop would be a plus.

Looking to get a first entry road bike for >$800. 

Thanks:thumbsup:

I was looking into the 2011 Felt F95. Motostrano currently have them on clearence for $799 shipped. Was wondering if I can find a better deal locally. I wouldn't mind to spend a little more if I got it right away.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

from the felt website:

Dealer Search - Felt Bicycles

I bought my z5 from the bicycle connection, because they had a CRAZY deal on last years bikes. Excellent service but their fitter was um, not that experienced.


----------



## BoingLoings (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I looked there, I just wanted to see if anyone have first hand experience because most of the site doesn't have anything listed.

Thanks for the tip. I'll check them out! I just found a 2011 FELT F95 Team Edition for 650 at one of the LBS site. Going to check it out and hopefully pick it up.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Good stuff, and good deal. Make sure it fits you correctly.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

BoingLoings said:


> Was wondering if I can find a better deal locally.


what's "locally" ?

SoCal is kinda big.


----------



## cervelop2c (Nov 17, 2011)

I know "Velo Pasadena" carries Felt. I test rode the F5 there. :] Those guys are also very nice and helpful


----------



## BoingLoings (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah I should of made that more clear. Orange County - Los Angeles. I live in Anaheim but go to school in Long Beach. I wouldn't mind driving around if it was a good deal!


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Bicycle warehouse in Oceanside Ca.
and theres another one in Escondido ca. they have a whole rack of them


----------



## bored117 (Apr 6, 2011)

Irvine Bicycles has them in stock. Considering the HQ for FELT is right around there not surprising.


----------



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

Bike Religion in Irvine and Newport Beach carry Felts and often have some good package deals. If you don't mind coming north a bit, Coates Cyclery in Pomona is very friendly and carry a decent selection of Felts, often on sale.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Bike Warehouse house has a bunch of stores and carries Felt.

Hi Tech bikes..

So..you wanna spend MORE than $800? That should be really easy.


----------



## CaliforniaRoll (Mar 18, 2012)

Bought my Felt at Coates as well and everyone there has been friendly and helpful. Highly recommended if you can make the drive up.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

My LBS, Bike Religion in Newport Beach, is a Felt dealer.


----------



## mikey town (Feb 26, 2012)

East West (formerly Banning's) Bikes in Fullerton carries Felt. I've only been in there a couple times, but they were nice and had good info.


Cheers,

Mike


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Bicycle Discovery Inc - Bike Shop in Fountain Valley Orange County and Pacific Beach San Diego


----------



## terahdz (Apr 10, 2012)

I just picked up my first road bike (Felt F75) at East West Bikes last week. 

Great shop, very friendly and helpful, especially to someone new to road biking like myself. Would recommend you head over and check it out if you can.


----------

